# Power Acoustiks



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I am looking into getting 2 12s in my sentra. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these subs. I'll probably go for the MoFo series. I only have around $600 to spend on subs and amp. Any other suggestions would be helpfull. Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$600 on sub(s) and amp?

Screw Power Acoustic or any other Best Buy/Circuit City brand then and get something real. I could fill an entire page with suggestions for quality setups in that price range since there are so many. What are you looking for? Loud? Good sound quality? Little bit (or a lot) of both?


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

A little of both. Loud & with a little quality. And yeah 600 for the subs and amp. I am broke and in college. bad combo


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$600 for sub(s) and amp is a good budget, don't sell yourself short. I can't count how many people post a thread asking for subs and an amp that will get loud and sound good for no more than $150 total, haha.

check out 
Adire - more SQ oriented, but they can still get very loud for the money
Resonant Engineering - Their lower lines are more SPL oriented, but the XXX has the best of both worlds

Kicker would also get loud for the money, but the SQ is kind of lacking. Personally I would go with an SE15 on ~800rms or a pair of SE12's on ~1500rms total. Either setup would be in a 4cf 30hz ported box. If you don't want to worry about electrical problems, then the SE15 would be your best bet. 4cf is a large box, but it would wang like a mother and still have some pretty decent SQ. As for amps, the JBL 600.1, Avionixx 800.4, or any other decent 6-800rms amp would work well. The sub is $200, so that would leave you with about $300 for an amp, then the rest would be for shipping, wiring, and box supplies (assuming you can build your own, it's pretty easy).


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey man thanks for the two sites. I am debating between two SE12s or two Shiva 12. I think either one would be a good choice since I have read alot of things on the forums about both. Now I gotta figure out the amp and decide wether to build my own box. I am alright with my hands so thats a good possibility. Thanks again. I let ya know what happens.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The SE12's will get louder, take up less room, and will need a lot more power
The Shivas will have better sound quality, they can still get loud, but not as loud, and they won't need nearly as much power, but they'll take up a lot of room.

Those are the main differences, either would be a great choice. Any reason you don't want to go for a 15? It will have the displacement of 2 12's, take up about the same amount of room as 2 12's, and will need less power for the same SPL. The Tempest is the 15" Shiva BTW


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> The SE12's will get louder, take up less room, and will need a lot more power
> The Shivas will have better sound quality, they can still get loud, but not as loud, and they won't need nearly as much power, but they'll take up a lot of room.
> 
> Those are the main differences, either would be a great choice. Any reason you don't want to go for a 15? It will have the displacement of 2 12's, take up about the same amount of room as 2 12's, and will need less power for the same SPL. The Tempest is the 15" Shiva BTW


I dont know about those 15s but typicaly with a larger sub you can also hit lower frequencies too.
meaning lower bass


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

A 15 would be cool. I gotta just see what would be the best option for me. What do you guys think of the Cerwin Vega Stroker. My friend has a 15 that he doesn't want anymore and he said he would sell it to me along with an amp for like 400. What do you think??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

never heard them, so I can't really give an opinion


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

if its your buddy and he realy dosent need it then ask him if you can borrow it first see what it sounds like then decide.
Oh and anyone you ask is going to give you there opinion and it may differ than yours. Like me I had an old school pair of pioneer subs in like 93 I loved them but my buddy chad said thay were crap.
So hang around shops and ask installers and then lsten to them first.
but remember that in a display wall they will sound different than in a trunk.
its a start though and by all means keep asking questions at least your doing your home work not like the guys in walmart thinkin there hot stuff to get some explode 12s for there first car


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been reading on other forums about both these subs as well as other brands. I honestly want to get more SPL and a little less SQ. I like my music loud. But I don't want some cheap shit thats gonna sound weak. I read about Magnam d2 and a brand called Treo along with the REs. What would be a good mostly SPL sub? I want to sound louder than my friend who thinks his Audiobanh 12s are the shit. I am tired of listening to his ass.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I hate to tell ya but his audiobahns are the shit 
:thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

studeringaaron said:


> I hate to tell ya but his audiobahns are the shit
> :thumbup:


Audiobahns blow....if you want loud, go with 2 kicker Solo Baric 12L7's or one 15L7. I cant really give you a good recommendation on an amp but check out Kicker for a powerful amp


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I have 2 Kicker L5's underpowered by a Kicker 800.2...they still rip like hell and IMO they are some of the best SPL subs out there for the money that they cost.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ynot21 said:


> I have been reading on other forums about both these subs as well as other brands. I honestly want to get more SPL and a little less SQ. I like my music loud. But I don't want some cheap shit thats gonna sound weak. I read about Magnam d2 and a brand called Treo along with the REs. What would be a good mostly SPL sub? I want to sound louder than my friend who thinks his Audiobanh 12s are the shit. I am tired of listening to his ass.


The magnum is a SQ sub that has the ability to get pretty loud, VERY comparable to the e12a. Treo is more SPL, like all out SPL. They have a little SQ, but not much. If you want to compete Treo would be a good choice, for a daily driver I would look elsewhere. RE has some great SPL subs that have decent SQ, you might want to look more into them. The SeXXX (SE with the XXX motor and suspension) would be an excellent choice, cheap, can take 2000rms easily in a daily driver application, and it would be amazingly loud. I wouldn't get a pair of 12's of those though, you would need atleast 3000rms to get them moving well. A single 15 would be good though. Kicker L5 and L7 also get pretty loud for the money.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

What do you guys think of this? I got offered two 15" L7s for $500. the guy has them in a box already but I am going to sell one to my friend. So I'll be paying $250 for one 15". If I like what I see on Sat. What you guys of the deal? and what kinda amp would I need to push it. I will be build my own box, hopefully.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

considering you can buy them NEW on ebay for under $200, no that's not a good deal


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought them on Saturday. It actually turned out to be pretty good deal because the guy gave me the boxes for them as well for the same price. They are vented boxes made of 3/4"MDF. Now I need the amp. I was thinking of a Kicker KX1200.1 or the KX600.1. Which one do you think will work best? thanks for the help


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You can build your own ported box for less than $30, but whatever, I degress

What impedence model are they (dual 2 or dual 4)?


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Dual 4ohm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If you're only keeping one of them then you need an amp that puts out 800-1000rms into a 2ohm load. The KX600.1 could work but I think you would want more power. Unfortunately all the amps I can think of off the top of my head that put out that kind of power do it at either 1 or 4ohm. I'm sure you could find one with a little research though.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey thanks for all the help man. I'll see what I can find


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Sm1OaA...?s=0&c=3&g=130&I=236T801D&o=m&a=1&cc=01&avf=Y.

Would something like this work. It says its 800watts @ 2 ohms. I don't have much experience with MTX. Are they any good. There was also an Audiobahn amp that was 800 @ 2ohms. Don't remember the model though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That MTX could work, but I wouldn't expect it to put out a full 800 watts. That's rated at 14.4V, and the chances of you constantly running at 14.4 are slim at best. The 12.5V rating is more realistic, and that's only 500x1. Either way MTX should be pretty reliable, shop around for it though, don't just buy it immeditely like you did with the Kickers, you can find it MUCH cheaper elsewhere online.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a Audiobahn 12" in a sealed box and a Cerwin Vega 12" in a custom ported box...

The Cerwin hits much harder.... Which could be because of the box but they were tested with 100 watts on the same little amp


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey sr20. Just to let you know what has been going on. I sold the kicker to some guy at work for $400. He offered so I took the money. I gave him the box also. SO i am still looking for a new system. I a going to seriously consider that 15"SC you recommended, but I went on their website and they don't list any prices. I've been looking in some local shops and the best they could come up with is 2 12" HiFonics Zeus and a 800 watt Performance Techniue amp with some tweeters for like 500 bucks. Honestly I am not sure how good or bad these brands are. But I think I am going to wait and get the RE 15 with the 6-800rms you said. I shoulda just listened the first time. Oh well I made 200 bucks on the woofer. Hey also what kinda stuff you got in your car?? just curious


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Hah, sold it already?

Yeah, that's my only complaint about RE is they don't list prices on the site, here they are though:
RE 8 - $49
RE 10 - $59
RE 12 - $69
SE 10 - $149
SE 12 - $169
SE 15 - $199
HC 10 - $249
HC 12 - $259
HC 15 - $279
HC 18 - $329
XXX 10 - $359
XXX 12 - $369
XXX 15 - $399
XXX 18 - $439

The SE15 would probably be the best for what you're looking for, the HC and XXX have some pretty hefty power requirements to get moving. Hifonics is a good amp company, but I have no idea how their speakers are. Performance Technique is pretty crappy, so I wouldn't go with them, and what's with the random tweets through in the deal? haha

My setup for right now (probably going to upgrade the entire front stage this summer) is:
Pioneer Premier 750 headunit
Focal Polyglass 165v2 comps
Avionixx 400.2
Elemental Designs e12a
Avionixx 800.2

Sounds pretty good, I'm looking for more tuning features and a stronger midrange out of the front stage though which is why I'll probably upgrade soon.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn!! I thought it was gonna be more $$$$. Yeah I didn't even have a chance to install it in my car. I just had it back there but it wasn't hooked up. The guy saw it and almost busted a nut. So I sold it to him on the spot. Hey can I order the sub straight from their web site or do I gotta call somewhere. I will probably get it at the beginning of next month. You think 215 is a good price for that JBL 600.1?? I saw it on sounddomain.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah $215 is a pretty good price, that should drive the sub well

You can order from RE themselves, or from www.visionaryaudio.com either way you need to call to order.


----------

